# 1st (& 2nd) fountain pen orders



## ngeb528 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi gang,

Need some advice.  I have orders for two biggrin fountain pens and he's liking the look of the Jr. Gent's.

Any pros or cons you can tell me about this kit?  I'll be using Lou's nibs and converters.

Never having made these before, I'm interested in anything you can tell me to make my life easier.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Jr. Gent is a very nice kit. Not only my most popular, but my personal favorite as well. I think it looks very good as a fountain pen. 

Personally, I prefer the non post-able ends when making a fountain pen. I just made a few Jr. Gent fountains tonight with the non post-able ends and I think they look much more elegant. I think it leaves a little less room for error though as, in my opinion, an oversized or OOR blank will be more easily noticed than if on a post-able end. 

I can't think of any cons, if the client likes the Jr. Gent, go for it, I don't think you or your client will be disappointed. The Black Titanium and Rhodium finishes look much better with most materials then the 10k gold in my opinion. What material will you be using? 

Its a great looking kit that is great to write with. The pen I am currently using is a Jr. Gent fountain. Using Lou's products will surely make it even nicer.

Good luck.


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 11, 2009)

He actually wants the gold ti kit with desert ironwood and he likes the postable cap.


----------



## texasfootball21 (Jun 11, 2009)

The Gold Titanium looks nice, a lot deeper than the 10k. A lot more durable as well. 

Most people do prefer the post-able cap, the customer is always right. 

Desert ironwood will go very well with the kit, I'm sure the pen will look quite nice. Make sure to post a picture when you have completed it.


----------



## el_d (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the Jr Gent fountain. Made one for my daugter WITHOUT the clip. She loves it. 

 The only problem I have had with the Gent is the clip sometimes comes loose. Its probably me but that is a nice kit for the fountain pen.


----------



## mick (Jun 11, 2009)

Nancy, altho the customers always right there ain't nothing prettier than a nice figured piece of DI topped off with a Black Ti Jr Gent :biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Buy it from exoticblanks.com since you'll only be buying a couple. (If you go over the 20 kit amount combined, then CSUSA'a price gets lower than Ed and Dawn). 

The only thing I don't like about the Jr. series of pens is the three start coupler. The Baron is a four start and opens/closes in about 3/4 turn. The 3 start on the Jr's takes more than a full turn. But, the other side is that the black enamel on the Baron wears fairly easily while the plating on the Titanium/Platinum Jr's will last a lot longer.


(well, that and assembling a Jr. backwards is bad. The lower barrel tapers)


----------



## heinedan (Jun 12, 2009)

*Jr. Gent*

Hello,

The Jr Gent is my favorite pen kit. I love the Rhodium plating, with matching Rhodium threads. I bought a set of bushings from JohnnyCNC, turn them between centers, and there are no more out of round blanks, or poor fits. They key to perfect results are quality bushings and turning between centers. Throw your mandrels away!!!!

Dan Heine


----------



## babyblues (Jun 12, 2009)

Just be ware that, unlike the Baron, the bushings for the lower barrel are not the same size on the Jr. Gent.  The bushings for the upper barrel (the cap) are the same size, but the bushings for the lower barrel are two different sizes.  The smaller bushing is the post end and the larger bushings is the nib end.

I really like the Jr. Gent better than the Baron actually, although they look similar.  The Jr. Gent is a touch bigger and just looks better to me.  The gold accent pieces with the rhodium plating are really sharp.


----------

